# Fun mit dem Desktop



## Tokko (26 Sep. 2008)

​


----------



## Katzun (26 Sep. 2008)

hehe, ich glaube den fehler warum es nicht funktioniert würde man ewig suche...das werd ich bei zeiten mal bei meinem kollegen ausprobieren


----------



## Muli (28 Sep. 2008)

Nen nettes Mittel um nen Tag frei im Büro zu bekommen


----------

